
NTSB says an over-reliance on Tesla’s Autopilot contributed to a fatal crash - tareqak
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/12/16294510/fatal-tesla-crash-self-driving-elon-musk-autopilot
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15228838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15228838)

------
tareqak
Original title: _A federal agency says an over-reliance on Tesla’s Autopilot
contributed to a fatal crash_ (8 characters too long)

Techmeme Summary: _NTSB says causes of fatal Tesla crash in May 2016 included
driver 's over-reliance on Autopilot, approves safety recommendations for
automakers, DoT, and NHTSA_

